# Power DVD 10 blendet Menü unterm Film abspielen nicht aus



## Axel_Foly (18. April 2010)

*Power DVD 10 blendet Menü unterm Film abspielen nicht aus*

Hallo,

wenn ich mir mit power dvd 10 eine dvd ansehe und auf vollbild umschaulte bleibt die maus im bild und die steuerung(play, pause,usw.) ebenfalls. benutze win 7 x64 falls es irgendwas damit zu tun hat. kann mir jemand helfen damit das ganz normla funktioniert wie es soll?

mfg


----------



## midnight (18. April 2010)

*AW: Power DVD 10 blendet Menü unterm Film abspielen nicht aus*

Schonmal einen Moment gewartet? Nach ein paar Sekunden sollte das Menü ausfaden...

so far


----------



## Axel_Foly (18. April 2010)

*AW: Power DVD 10 blendet Menü unterm Film abspielen nicht aus*

ja hab mir nen ganzen film so angesehen ... hab power dvd auch auf meinem laptop installiet, aber auch hier verschwindet die maus nicht und das menu nicht komplett weg, das menü oben wo dvd,film und musik steht verschwindet allerdings ...

edit:  hab grad bei den amazon bewertungen gelesen, dass wenn ich videos von der festplatte öffne keine vollbild möglich ist. Finde das jetzt verdammt schwach von cyberlink, da es bei dvd´s aus dem laufwerk ohne probleme klappt. Es lebe power dvd 9.

edit2: man muss den lesezeichen viewer öffnen und wieder schließen, danach fnktioniert der vollbildmodus. ich glaub ich dreh am rad ...


----------



## Itchy09 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Power DVD 10 blendet Menü unterm Film abspielen nicht aus*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> ja hab mir nen ganzen film so angesehen ... hab power dvd auch auf meinem laptop installiet, aber auch hier verschwindet die maus nicht und das menu nicht komplett weg, das menü oben wo dvd,film und musik steht verschwindet allerdings ...
> 
> edit:  hab grad bei den amazon bewertungen gelesen, dass wenn ich videos von der festplatte öffne keine vollbild möglich ist. Finde das jetzt verdammt schwach von cyberlink, da es bei dvd´s aus dem laufwerk ohne probleme klappt. Es lebe power dvd 9.
> 
> edit2: man muss den lesezeichen viewer öffnen und wieder schließen, danach fnktioniert der vollbildmodus. ich glaub ich dreh am rad ...



Hab das selbe Problem wie du aber was um alles in der Welt ist der Lesezeichen Viewer??

EDIT: AAAH habs gefunden ich, Hilfe hilft :-p
 werd verrückt das geht echt, geil danke!!!


----------



## Axel_Foly (2. November 2010)

*AW: Power DVD 10 blendet Menü unterm Film abspielen nicht aus*

falls ihn noch jemand nicht finden sollte im Anhang ist ein screen


----------

